# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Qubec - Apprenez en plus sur l'informatique verte et le dveloppement durable

## Rodeus EthicIT

Bonjour  tous acteurs du changement !

Bass a Montral dans la belle province du Qubec, Rodeus Technologies et ses partenaires Optimergy et l'aQter travaillent respectivement dans le Green TI (Informatique verte) et le dveloppement durable (ralisation de bilan carbone) depuis 2008. 

Voici notre premier article sur le Green IT, publi dans une revue spcialis (pour des imprimeurs) le mois dernier:

*Linformatique verte est-elle une proccupation rcente des entreprises qubcoises?*

Les grandes entreprises nord-amricaines doivent de plus fournir leur bilan carbone chaque anne au mme titre que leurs donnes financires. Les technologies reprsentant une part de plus en plus prpondrante, en terme d'investissements, depuis la dmatrialisation des affaires dans les annes 1990-2000, le tournant de l'informatique dite "verte" s'initie donc assez naturellement, mme si a n'est pas encore une priorit ou mme un choix conscient pour beaucoup.
L'informatique dite "verte" fait part intgrante d'objectifs lis au dveloppement durable, soit une amlioration en efficacit des processus en place face  des investissements mieux orients et plus thiques. Quand le dveloppement durable sera mieux compris au niveau excutif des grandes entreprises, l'informatique dite "verte" embarquera facilement. Nous sommes vritablement dans la premire phase de sensibilisation.

*    Quels types dentreprises font affaire avec vous, quelles sont leurs attentes lorsquelles vous contactent?*

Au tout dbut de notre existence, nous n'tions qu'un petit laboratoire bnvole de recherche en technologies, utilis principalement pour augmenter nos comptences et travailler sur des projets vraiment novateurs. Les grandes entreprises viennent nous voir, aujourd'hui, pour justement bnficier de cette crativit et de ces recherches. Nous ne facturons pas le temps de recherche ou d'analyse, uniquement le temps d'excution : notre thique est qu'on ne doit pas facturer du temps d'apprentissage. Leurs projets, qui souvent n'ont jamais encore t tent dans l'industrie, leur cote souvent 5  10 fois moins cher que prvue. Nous appelons cela du "dveloppement technologique thique".

Pour ce qui est du volet informatique dite "verte", les petites et moyennes entreprises sont plus en demande, car nos machines recycles sont souvent plus durables, stables et moins chres que ce qu'elles avaient l'habitude d'acheter. Ces entreprises aiment acheter "durable" et "responsable". Nous faisons ainsi re-fonctionner l'conomie intrieure et rduisons le transport avec du matriel dj sur le sol Canadien, qui a dj eu une existence (la majorit, plus de 70%, de l'nergie consomme pour un ordinateur pendant son cycle de vie se situe  sa fabrication et non pendant son fonctionnement : ce qui veut dire que la meilleure manire de faire de l'informatique dite "verte"; c'est de recycler, d'optimiser et de rutiliser).

*    En quoi vos services contribuent  rduire lempreinte cologique des technologies de linformation?*

Nous rduisons les cots de transports, de fabrications, de maintenance et ce tant au niveau cologiques que financiers. Nous optimisons, via notre laboratoire de recherches et dveloppement, les infrastructures existantes en entreprise pour qu'elles fonctionnent plus longtemps et plus intelligemment. Nous n'appliquons que trs rarement la technique du "destruction > remplacement", nous recyclons en majorit depuis le bas des strates technologiques (rseaux, systmes...etc.) jusqu'aux couches les plus hautes (applications, codes sources...etc.). 
(...)
La suite de l'article est disponible sur notre page Facebook

Vos commentaires sont les bienvenus!

----------


## sandidu122

Merci pour ces informations car je n'en savais que peu sur le concept de l'informatique verte. En ce qui me concerne, pour vivre mieux, chaque personne doit contribuer au dveloppement durable et  l'cotourisme. Cette tche ne doit toucher qu'une poigne de personnes car l'avenir du monde en dpend.

----------

